# Financial Aid came in finally.... so for a college student..



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

It's beer shopping time!

It's been so long, but now I have a stocked fridge again 



Few new ones, few staples... and a special one for oh such occasions :tu

Living in Oregon has it's perks... though few of them...


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Great selection :dr


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The rest of your financial aid is saved for the important stuff, right? Coffee and cigarettes?  :r


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> The rest of your financial aid is saved for the important stuff, right? Coffee and cigarettes?  :r


Coffee and cigars, ya 

somewhere down the line, rent and food.... but why argue over details :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

JE3146 said:


> Coffee and cigars, ya
> 
> somewhere down the line, rent and food.... but why argue over details :r


Life is too short! :tu :r


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

my next FA check (early january) will buy a new pipe or two, perhaps some stogies if the wifey ok's it 

love me some financial aid


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

icehog3 said:


> The rest of your financial aid is saved for the important stuff, right? Coffee and cigarettes?  :r


And a hello kitty watch


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice pull!!!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

sweetness!! Glad it's working out for you Jordan!


----------



## spectrrr (Sep 28, 2008)

sucks when you have good taste and won't drink the natty light everyone else is


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

chenvt said:


> And a hello kitty watch


That's a fantastic idea :tu


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Is that all for just this Friday?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

:r

I got 2 bottles of Double Dead Guy, can't wait to try it. :dr


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

Darrell said:


> :r
> 
> I got 2 bottles of Double Dead Guy, can't wait to try it. :dr


It is SOO good.

I had a bottle with my dad a while back. Definitely one of those 'bonding moments'


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Darn you I shouldn't have looked in here. 

Congrats.


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

spectrrr said:


> sucks when you have good taste and won't drink the *natty light* everyone else is


u



I'll try to get a pic up of the rest of my 'good' collection this weekend


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

It looks like you have all of the essentials covered. :tu


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice selection, is that the 90 min IPA and the 120 min or the 60 and 90? Great choices. Congrats.


----------



## cubanoslibres (Sep 16, 2008)

JE3146 said:


> It's beer shopping time!
> 
> It's been so long, but now I have a stocked fridge again
> 
> ...


thats a nice selection you got there.:tu


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Reminds me of college when one of my roommates and I sold the books and immediately went to the liquor store and stocked up. When we called another of our roommates his response was loud and true. "You a$$h#[email protected]! We don't have any food in the house and you go buy booze?!?!!?"


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

scottw said:


> Nice selection, is that the 90 min IPA and the 120 min or the 60 and 90? Great choices. Congrats.


60 and 90

They didn't have any 120's in.

:tu


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

Opusfxd said:


> Reminds me of college when one of my roommates and I sold the books and immediately went to the liquor store and stocked up. When we called another of our roommates his response was loud and true. "You a$$h#[email protected]! We don't have any food in the house and you go buy booze?!?!!?"


2 words - Top Ramen :r


----------



## adp (Sep 13, 2008)

good to see our tax dollars hard at work.


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

adp said:


> good to see our tax dollars hard at work.


Loans, not grants :r

I wish it was free money.... but I gotta pay it all back...


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

And if you have to pay it back anyway, treat youself, it is essentially a low interest loan. By way way, I agree, there is always ramen if the food runs a little low. And you can always refer to the beers as hydraulic saddwiches if it makes you feel better


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

JE3146 said:


> 60 and 90
> 
> They didn't have any 120's in.
> 
> :tu


I think it's seasonal, or at least limited release. They had a few cases at my local store last time I was there, dunno if they'll make it all the way out west though. ~$9 for a single 12 oz bottle always leaves me feeling like I got taken.


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

JE3146 said:


> and a special one for oh such occasions :tu


[email protected] you, #2! Remember, this won't count as retaliation, you'll be starting a whole new conflict...


----------

